

Should You Make Fitbit Your New Dating App? - ginny2357
https://medium.com/@mydatablog/should-you-make-fitbit-your-new-dating-app-dc33c3c2795b

======
minimaxir
> _It’s pretty clear that the data does not support the conclusion that better
> dates are correlated to higher heart rates._

...so the post _admits_ that correlation does not imply causation?

There are many, many reasons why a heart beat will spike. The number of spike
is irrelevant. An average heartbeat for each date vs. average heartbeat for
normal behavior would be a better comparison, but still flawed (e.g. coffee
dates!).

